# painting accoustic panels ??



## dwayne mifflin (Mar 26, 2009)

im thinking of combining 2 of my hobbies home theatre and airbrushing .here's my question .

i have a theater im building for a friend .the acoustic panels im planing to build are going to be medium to darker in colour ,the friend i am building it for is Cambodian and i was going to airbrush some Cambodian words or symbols of some sort on to the panels just to add to the look of the theater. my question is do you think airbrush paint would overly affect the audio characteristics of the panel .were talking about a very fine paint it should soak in to the fiber fairly well .. whats your thoughts. :scratch:


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have seen acoustic panels with artwork on them for sale... I think you will be ok as long as the pores of the fabric are not completely blocked.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

I agree, clogging the material perforations will make the panel reflective, defeating the purpose


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Can you use a dye instead of paint? I don't know if the paint will matter or not, but a thin dye/stain shouldn't. I don't know it dye/stain can be airbrushed either.


----------



## dwayne mifflin (Mar 26, 2009)

i know they use dye in an airbrush to do cake decorating .the irbrush paint i use is very very small particulate ,they use it to airbrush t shirts .i will have to do some tests .but im fairly sure it wont fill in the perferations of the material.


----------

